# Questions sur plusieurs applications.



## Dredriban (1 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

    J'ouvre ce topic dans le but que vous m'aidiez à faire un tri, des changements, et des ajouts de nouvelles applications.

    Tout d'abord, voici mon iPhone :

http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887123-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887157-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887185-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887207-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887238-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887261-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887295-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887318-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887343-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887369-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887393-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887806-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887831-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887855-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887879-image.jpg
http://www.noelshack.com/2013-25-1371887901-image.jpg

    Voilà les points que j'aimerais changer/modifier :

    - Le calendrier de l'iPhone est-il le mieux ? Je veux dire, il  existe pas mal de calendriers sur l'appstore, m'en conseillez-vous un en  particulier ? Qui change vraiment, inutile d'avoir un calendrier bis.
    - Utilisez-vous une autre application pour l'APN ? Si oui laquelle.
    - Je vais me prendre "Clear" au lieu de "Any.DO".
    - Vous avez une application d'actualités plus nuancée que "NewsRepublic" ? (Trop de notifications + Pas temps réel).
    - IMDb ou Allociné ?
    - Meilleur convertisseur ? (Ou Converter suffit-il ?).
    - Vous avez une application pour suivre ses finances. PAS DE COMPTE.  Et n'étant pas dans la vie active, je m'en fous qu'on puisse attribuer à  chaque dépense : bouffe & co'. Je
    veux juste une application  où je puisse rentrer le montant qu'il y a dans ma tirelire et le  montant qu'il y a dans mon porte-feuille, et que si je reçois de  l'argent, je puisse le modifier, et si j'en dépense, puisse le modifier.  Question que je sache ce que j'ai et ce que je peux me faire comme  plaisir ou pas.
    - Les Indés Radio ou Tuneln Radio ?
    - Si Tunel Radio, la version payante vaut-elle le coup ?
    - Moyen de faire un tri dans mon dossier "Photos" ?
    - J'ai Snapseed. Je comptais me prendre iPhoto. Utile ?
    - Je me suis pris TextGrabber à 89 centimes.
    - Un tri dans le dossier "Vidéos" ?
    - Un truc tel VLC ou autre est-il utile ? Cela sert juste à regarder  des machins en un autre encodage que le MP4 ? Quelle est la meilleure ?
    - Par-rapport à question d'au-dessus, il y a un truc pour avoir tous  ses films d'iTunes en streaming ? (Qu'ils ne prennent pas de place sur  l'iPhone tel iTunes Match mais qu'on les ait toujours sur nous ?). Si  oui, quoi ?
    - On m'a parlé de Plex pour le tiret précédent, utile  ? Le mieux ? Plex ou Air Vidéo ? Vous m'expliquez un peu le  fonctionnement ? Faut que le PC soit allumé pour les deux, mais c'est du  streaming ? Et ça lit tous les fichiers ? Ou faut coupler l'une des  deux applications avec un player tel VLC ? Normalement, j'ai plein de  films en MP4 dans mon iTunes se trouvant dans le media machin, je les  veux tous sur mes iDevice sans qu'ils prennent de la place. Possible ?  (Pas de limitation de place ? Autant qu'on veut ?).
     - Articles ou Wikipanion pour aller sur Wikipédia ? 

    Voilà en gros. Merci à vous. Si vous avez quelque chose à ajouter,  n'hésitez pas. Ah, et j'aimerais faire tous ces achats avec un budget  total de 25 euros.

    Bonne journée.


----------



## Larme (10 Juillet 2013)

C'est assez imbuvable comme topic...
Rien que mettre en italique le nom des apps serait pas mal juste pour qu'elles ressortent un peu, parce que vu tout l'blabla... Et que faire des screenshots ?
À la limite, faire des titres de section : Cinéma/Vidéos, etc.

J'vais répondre à IMDB/Allociné :
Perso, j'ai les deux. J'ai localisé IMDB pour qu'il soit full-US, afin de connaître rapidement les dates de sorties et niouzes chez eux, qui ont souvent de l'avance (pour leur prod' américaine) par rapport à celles françaises (BO, etc.), et je garde Allociné pour ce qui est français...


----------



## Ealdu (11 Juillet 2013)

En fait, tu demandes à ce que l'on te configure ton iPhone! 

On dit que c'est un objet personnel qui correspond à chaque personne....
Testes donc les applications, et trouves celles qui te correspondent!!!!!


----------

